# Any More Tarpon Pics from 2004 Season



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Brent- Are you holding out on us? I seem to remember you pulling out the 35mm at least once.

I confess... I am guilty of not taking the camera or even worse, not pulling it out when it was onboard on a couple of memorable days. :headknock 

Yung Sun Jim
Tarpon Warrior


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great pic "Yung Sun". Must be bored out of my mind if I'm sittin' here at work looking at pics of you. Been there done that with you in Pearsall. Yea you know who is here. The one you "blessed" with your presence in "Goatsex, Tx." Cleans up nicely doesn't it? Anyway, I watch this board and fianally put 2 and 2 together and came to the conclusion who Mizpah is. See ya around and give me a call after you've gone through the Clear Lake phone book if you need a hand on the boat for an offshore trip. You know I'll be good for laughs if for nothing else. I'll do the "go boy" thing for a spot also.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Jumbo and I will call you when it is time to wet a line. I just hope you can hear the phone ringing over all the banjos in the background. :tongue:


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

*i got a few*

i got a few


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

*a couple more*

a few more


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Pictures...*

Young Sun Jim&#8230;.Nice hat! I took some pictures that day, but I burned 'em all after I saw Scott's. He picked up his camera and was possesed by the soul of Ansel Adams.

Start using your camera. You may be the next ninja tarpon photagrapher. It can seem like a bother at the time, but I sure enjoy them as time passes......


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Yung Sun, Banjos*

Yung Sun, we don't have banjos in our area. They are generally regarded as a luxury and therefore relegated to the nicer areas around my part of the country (You know, like Linney Creek, etc.). But we do have to listen over the goats.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Luxuries...*



NaCltdawg said:


> Yung Sun, we don't have banjos in our area. They are generally regarded as a luxury and therefore relegated to the nicer areas around my part of the country (You know, like Linney Creek, etc.). But we do have to listen over the goats.


Thah-ah-ah-at must have been "Dueling Goats" I heard coming from toward Dayton Lake Estates that Saturday night.....


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

David- Thanks for sharing the photos. The one in the air almost matches the one on your T-shirt!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

good pics


----------



## RickyT (May 24, 2004)

Here ya go ...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats Harrison Ford when he played on Deliverence.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

*Just got a new flatbed slide scanner.....*

Here's a few of clients:
Let's see how this works, my res was way too high, first one here. 150#


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

*...More*

More....170#'r


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice fish Scott, won't be long... call me- Curtiss


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

*You want more???*

Me....a 105 and 166.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

David, nice sandals...LOL...I have the same ones. Nice pix

Were all the Tarpons caught on the Texas Coast?


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Brady,

If you were asking me, yes, they are all from Texas.
....why were looking at his shoes????
S


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Wasnt really lookin at his shoes..just happened to notice them. Theyre a hard pair of sandals to find but very comfy......

Anyways, I was just curious if these fish were caught outta Galvez. I was hoping mabey to have a chance to fish for some poons this summer rather than happen to catch one and the places around Galvez that would be best to look for these fish.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

...Oh, I thought you were robbing the thread to talk about shoes:walkingsm!

I think you hit the nail on the head w/ "looking" for the fish. That's really all you have to do, be patient, and _*look*_...
This board has a wealth...almost, of info on tarpon spots.
The way I find them, I sit in my boat for hours upon hours, in a place that "looks" good, if it doesn't pan, I go to the next, same drill.
I'll spend ten hours idleing around "looking" and not even grab a rod. If I see a roller, or a free jumper, I GPS it, there's a reason that fish was there and it's relatives a million years before. Scouting days and fishing days....used together can pay off big....
It's funny you brought up the shoes. This morning, I was halfassed watching a big game info-mercial...uh, fishing show... and low and behold, this clown was going on and on about how great these sandles helped him land this 900# Marlin!!!!! Man I gotta get me some-uh-dim shoes....whoduthunk, that was my problem...I wasn't wearing the right shoes while I was in the fighting chair!!!!
OMG! Now _*I'm*_ robbing the thread 
SG


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

the pics are of my son. He is a tarpon fanatic. The sandals are real nice. Only pair we have found that are comfortable and with white soles. The Tarpon were caught off of Galveston and in South Padre. Early summer in Padre and late summer in galveston.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

*....more*

Client 150#....did I post this already???
Just trying to get everyone pumped!


----------

